
Google declines to pull controversial Saudi government app - occamschainsaw
https://www.engadget.com/2019/03/02/google-declines-to-pull-saudi-arabia-absher-app/
======
greenyoda
Earlier discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19291458](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19291458)

------
chriselles
Very interesting to see Google retain an app designed to shackle Saudi women
with digital chains.

While Google employees openly express discontent with Google’s involvement
with US DOD projects.

Gen 1 Silicon Valley was built on a foundation of US Defense funding.

How much is Saudi/Qatari/Emirati sovereign wealth fund money funding the
current generation of Silicon Valley?

I’ve worked with numerous women from conservative islamic countries.

All but onee are now settled legally in countries with considerably more
freedoms for females. One is still working with the sword of Damocles dangling
overhead in terms of arranged marriage.

One female GSB classmate of mine is Egyptian working in Saudi Arabia in a
tenuous position without a male family sponsor/guardian.

Their country, their rules......

But our countries and companies, our rules.

Some consistent backbone by Google would be nice to see, not just in countries
where the consequences of having a backbone are minimal.

------
anigbrowl
Very unwise. Only an accident of birth separates any given Googler from being
someone whose freedom is constrained by this app. This will come back to haunt
them later.

